# شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي



## mina3338 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شريط في سكون اليالي​ده الشريط اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك ياربي بتاعت ساتر ميخائيل
ودي قائمه بالترانيم
*1يانجوم في السما                 اداء:سامي باراتي
2محتاج                                اداء:ساتر ميخائيل
3سلمت ليك                         اداء:راندا نشأت
4جاي تايب                           اداء:سامي باراتي&.......بسمارك
5لحن ارحمنا                         اداء:روماني زاخر
6اعزب الالحان                       اداء:ساتر ميخائيل
7شيل ايدك(لذيذه للاطفال)      اداء:ساره نبيل               
8في سكون اليالي                 اداء:نرمين نبيل*

وده رابط التحميل من رفعي انا يارب يكون شغال​http://www.4shared.com/file/28678651/8f0064ec/___online.html
 وكلمه باسورد فك الضغط :  romany


----------



## K I R O (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

Thanks 
3ala t3baaak
w koes 2anak raf3 el album fe 1 link 3shan ana kont bat3b 2awe 3shan anzil ay album 

w lo 3ayzen arf3lokom el album singles trnem ana most3e bgd ana aslan nefsy as3ed m3kom 
merci again


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

حلو اوى الشريط يا مينا "الرابط شغال وزى الفل"
وميرسى ليك انك شاركتنا بيه هنا فى المنتدى
مستنيين مشاركاتك الكتيير معانا ..ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## cobcob (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

*شكرا يا مينا على المشاركة الجامدة دى*​


----------



## mina3338 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*



K I R O قال:


> Thanks
> 3ala t3baaak
> w koes 2anak raf3 el album fe 1 link 3shan ana kont bat3b 2awe 3shan anzil ay album
> 
> ...


*شكرا لردك يا كيرو* 



ginajoojoo قال:


> حلو اوى الشريط يا مينا "الرابط شغال وزى الفل"
> وميرسى ليك انك شاركتنا بيه هنا فى المنتدى
> مستنيين مشاركاتك الكتيير معانا ..ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


*شكرا ليكي يا جينا وكويس ان الرابط مظبوط (اصلي اول مره ارفع حاجه)
وانا فرحان ان الشريط عجبكم*


cobcob قال:


> *شكرا يا مينا على المشاركة الجامدة دى*​



شكرا cobcobعلي المجامله الرقيقه دي


----------



## aymanreda (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mina3338 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

*شكرا لردك يا ايمن*


----------



## هالة عجايبى حنا بشاى (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

الحقيقة فى ترنيم حلوة قوى فى قناة اغابى وهى الرب لى لراعى بالانجليزية ثم بالعربى اتمنى الحصول عليها من فضلك


----------



## نشات جيد (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

ميرسى ربنا يعويضكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

ثانكس مينا و جنجونا


----------



## نشات جيد (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

شكر جدا  ربنا معكم


----------



## mina3338 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

شكرا لردك يانشأت :smil6:
شكرا لمجاملتك يافراشه:t25:


----------



## mina3338 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

شكرا لردك ودعوتك يا نشأت 
وشكرا لمشاركتك يا فراشه


----------



## نيفين ثروت (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

ميرسى خالص ليك و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و اى ترانيم مؤلفه جديد انا عملتها لو عاوزها انا معنديش مانع و ميرسى مره تانيه


----------



## mina3338 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

العفو ليكي وعلي ردك وانا فعلا عاوز الترانيم


----------



## mina3338 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

لو حد عايزني ارفعله اي ترنيمه من الشريط لوحدها ياريت يقولي وطلبه مجاب​


----------



## porio (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

ميرسى على الشريط الجامد دة ربنا يعوضك*:Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## mina3338 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

العفو يا بوريو وكويس انه عجبك
مستنين منك انت بقه كام ترنيمه حلوين
احنا داخلين علي طمع​


----------



## mina3338 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

ده رابط تاني للشريط كله علي رابيدشير​http://rapidshare.com/files/90252818/____ss_ae________sekon.rar


----------



## mina3338 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

كلمه باسورد فك الضغط         mina3338​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

شكرا علي الشريط الجميل

وتم التحميل .. الرب يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## rita76 (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

مرسى جداااااااااا على الشريط الجامد ده و ربنا يعوض تعبك كنت بدور عليه بجد
عشان ترنيمة ساتر ميخائيل تحفة بجد(محتاج لايدك)


----------



## mina3338 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

شكرا يا كوبتك مان لردك
+++++++
شكرا يا ريتا لردك الجميل


----------



## mira fady (1 يوليو 2008)

*شريط ** سكون الليالي ** ساتر ميخائيل*









 شـــريط

  ** سكون الليالي ** 

  للشماس / ساتر ميخائيل 

  حمل من هنــــــــــــا
 





​


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ** سكون الليالي ** ساتر ميخائيل*

ميرسى يا ميرا كتير على الشريط
ربن يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## mira fady (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ** سكون الليالي ** ساتر ميخائيل*

ميرسى ليكى يا جينا على ردك الجميل


----------



## emelio (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ** سكون الليالي ** ساتر ميخائيل*

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns


----------



## مريم ماهر (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ** سكون الليالي ** ساتر ميخائيل*

سكرا على الشريط:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## JOJOTOTY (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

Thanks ya gameel


----------



## mina3338 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

شكرا يا جوجو لردك الجميل


----------



## churchlife (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

tarnma kolsh kolsh 7loa


----------



## miramar (6 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على الشريط الجميل ده
جارى التحميييييييييييييل


----------



## miramar (6 يوليو 2008)

بجد شريط حلو اوى شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ريمون سمير 888 (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط ** سكون الليالي ** ساتر ميخائيل*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mina3338 (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

شكرا لردك يا churchlife

شكرا قووي لردك يا ميرامر


----------



## churchlife (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ** سكون الليالي ** ساتر ميخائيل*

tartle ro3aa yaslmo


----------



## ++joseph++ (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الشريط


----------



## mina3338 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

شكرا لردودكم الجميله


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

الف شكر يا مينا ربنا يبارك اعمالك وحياتك


----------



## mina3338 (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط في سكون اليالي (اللي فيه ترنيمه محتاج لايديك لساتر )وتحدي*

شكرا يا ناجي لردك الجميل


----------



## mira_marmora (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى جدا يامينا على الشريط الجميل جدا ده
وميرسى كتير ياميرا على اللينك التانى للشريط
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم يارب​*


----------



## mina3338 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

Thx Mira
for Your Reply


----------



## tenaaaa (12 يناير 2009)

*شريط سكون الليالى*


ده شريط اسمو سكون الليالى اداء مجموعه من المرنمين

الشريط 

هنااااااااااااااااهو​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (13 يناير 2009)

*شريط ممتاز وترانيم رائعه​*


----------



## stmarygirl (13 يناير 2009)

ميرسى جدا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## hopa_4ever (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا لتعبك و محبتك ​


----------



## mina3338 (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا لردودكم


----------

